# Vermutung: E-Mail-Konto wurde serverseitig gehackt - bin kein Profi, deswegen meine Fragen



## frank_fragt (16 Mai 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich bin kein absoluter Anfänger, aber auch kein Vollprofi - eben normaler Anwender mit etwas Vorkenntnis.

*Was war....*

Seit gestern, Uhrzeit nicht genau bekannt, bekamen sehr viele meiner Mailkontakte eine Mail von mir an mich (wahrscheinlich bcc an die Empfänger). Es war aber keine Massen-Mail, in jeder Mail wurde individuell etwas aus vergangener Korrespondenz eingefügt, um die Echtheit zu untermauern.

Ich habe mehrere Mail-Konten, bisher ist wohl nur eines betroffen. Sämtliche Viren- und Spywarescanner haben auf meinem PC nichts entdeckt.

Ich vermute deswegen ein serverseitiger Hack. Die betroffene Mailadresse liegt bei ionos.de (ehemals 1&1). Meine Vermutung ist, dass dort die Mails aus dem Posteingang und aus dem Sent-Ordner geklaut wurden.
Das geht ja nur, dass ich mich vor ein paar Jahren auch für IMAP statt POP3 entschieden habe, um somit auch immer auf alle Mails auch unterwegs (Laptop, Tablet, Smartphone) zugreifen kann.

Wie jemand das Passwort geknackt hat, ist mir unbekannt. Jedenfalls wurden auch Mailinhalte geklaut, so dass der Empfänger auch glauben konnte, die E-Mail stamme von mir. In der verseuchten Mail war dann eine Aufforderung, auf einen Link zu klicken, der auf eine zip-Datei verknüpft war. Ich selbst habe den Link nicht angeklickt, einige meiner Kontakte schon, sie berichteten mir, es wäre ein Online-Darlehsvertrag dahinter. 

Das will ich morgen in einer gesonderten Partition mal testen.

*Was ich bisher gemacht habe ...*

Ich habe die wichtigsten Kontakte (Freunde, Anwälte, Notare usw.) informiert und ihnen eine neue Mailadresse mitgeteilt, sie gebeten, die alte zu ignorieren und nicht auf den Link zu klicken. Ich habe den Posteingang und "gesendet" aus dem betroffenen Account in einen lokalen Ordner verlegt, so dass ich wenigstens noch auf alte Mails zugreifen kann. Neue Mails versende ich nur mit der neuen Mail-Adresse. Ich habe die Passwörter verändert mit hoher Stufe.


*Meine Fragen:*

Was kann ich sonst noch tun?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, wer mich gehackt hat?

Lohnt sich eine Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt, oder ist das vollkommen nutzlos?


Vielen Dank für Antworten.

Viele Grüße, Frank


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2020)

frank_fragt schrieb:


> *Meine Fragen:*
> 
> Was kann ich sonst noch tun?
> 
> ...


Mit an ziemlich grenzender Sicherheit nein - sinnlos, fruchtlos! Wer dich gehackt hat wir sein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2020)

Und überhaupt, glaubst du im ernst, dass dein Problem eine Behörde ernsthaft interessiert? Das ist ein Schafscheiß, der allenfalls ins Nirwana eskaliert.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Mai 2020)

Frage: wozu das Ganze? Hacken  ist zwar fast Volkssport aber meist stecken illegale bzw schädliche Absichten dahinter.
Sind die Emails kompromittierend oder könnte  ihre "Veröffentlichung " Schaden verursachen?


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2020)

Das Phänomen hatte ich schon vor etlichen Jahren. Da wurde bei Dir nix gehackt (vermutlich), sondern Deine Mailadresse wurde irgendwo kopiert - wo auch immer. Und dann gibts einen Bot der die Ernte gut durchmischt und wieder mit Spam im Gepäck wieder rausjagt. Draufgekommen bin ich als ich mir praktisch selbst Spam geschickt habe.
Manchmal schüttelt die Lostrommel dann dem Empfänger eben die eigene Mailaddi als Absender zu.
Das "From" in der Mail ist frei belegbar - da könnte ich Dir auch eine Absenderadresse "Mutti Merkel Berlin" eintragen.
Bei Analyse des Mailheaders hat sich aber gezeigt dass die Mails (damals) von irgendeinem russischen Server kamen.


----------



## frank_fragt (17 Mai 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Sind die Emails kompromittierend oder könnte  ihre "Veröffentlichung " Schaden verursachen?


Na ja, einige Mails mit Dokumenten an Anwälte. Aber bisher war es so, dass die jeweiligen Mailpartner immer nur eine Mail die von ihnen oder an sie gesendet wurden, wahrscheinlich um die Echtheit zu untermauern, erhielten. Deswegen hoffe ich, dass Inhalte von Mails nicht "veröffentlicht" werden.


----------



## frank_fragt (17 Mai 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, glaubst du im ernst, dass dein Problem eine Behörde ernsthaft interessiert? Das ist ein Schafscheiß, der allenfalls ins Nirwana eskaliert.


Ja, das glaube ich auch.


----------



## Richmond (16 Oktober 2020)

Führen Sie einen vollständigen Antivirenscan durch.
Verwenden Sie diese kostenlosen Tools auch, um alles zu finden, was das Antivirenprogramm möglicherweise übersieht:

LavaSoft Ad-Aware - http://www.lavasoftusa.com/
 Spybot: Search & Destroy - http://safer-networking.org/en/index.html
 MalwareBytes - http://www.malwarebytes.org/
 SuperAntiSpyware -http://www.superantispyware.com/


----------



## jupp11 (16 Oktober 2020)

frank_fragt
Mitglied seit     16 Mai 2020
*Zuletzt gesehen     17 Mai 2020 *


----------

